# HI THERE FROM TEXAS!



## misskaine (Feb 28, 2015)

Hello there


----------



## misskaine (Mar 1, 2015)

anyone? lol


----------



## dilmadoll (Mar 1, 2015)

misskaine said:


> anyone? lol


Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 3, 2015)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 6, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## makeup4life (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello, glad to see more a lot of new members!


----------

